# Help installing corosync from tar file



## nbsjbsd (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm messing around with HA on FreeBSD. I managed to get CARP going as well as HAST but I want more control on a cluster than HAST can give. Given that I have a fair amount of experience with Corosync and Pacemaker I thought it would make sense to go that route.

I've run into an issue when running `./configure` while trying to install Corosync. The process craps out at nss with this error:

```
checking for nss... configure: error: in `/root/heartbeat/corosync-2.3.3':
configure: error: The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old.  Make sure it
is in your PATH or set the PKG_CONFIG environment variable to the full
path to pkg-config.
Alternatively, you may set the environment variables nss_CFLAGS
and nss_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
```

I've looked unsuccessfully for a package called pkg-config and nss appears to be installed as you can see from this output:

```
root@wellesley:~/heartbeat/corosync-2.3.3 # pkg install nss
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```

Anyone got any ideas where to start on this?

Thanks
-mgb


----------



## kpa (Dec 20, 2015)

The scripts tries to detect  nss using pkg-config but the devel/pkg-config port is long gone from FreeBSD ports was replaced by devel/pkgconf. From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20120726:
AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf

# portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
or
# portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*

pkgng:
# pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
# pkg install -f devel/pkgconf
```

Try installing devel/pkgconf first with `# pkg install pkgconf`. If that doesn't work you'll have to fix the configure script yourself to make use of the installed devel/pkgconf.


----------



## kpa (Dec 20, 2015)

Since there is no port for corosync could you make a FreeBSD port out of it yourself if you're successful in building it (and the other one too)? The process isn't that hard, ask for help here or on the freebsd-ports mailing list. Start here:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/book.html


----------



## nbsjbsd (Dec 20, 2015)

kpa said:


> Since there is no port for corosync could you make a FreeBSD port out of it yourself if you're successful in building it (and the other one too)? The process isn't that hard, ask for help here or on the freebsd-ports mailing list. Start here:
> 
> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/book.html



If I get it working I'll give it a shot.


----------



## nbsjbsd (Dec 20, 2015)

kpa said:


> The scripts tries to detect  nss using pkg-config but the devel/pkg-config port is long gone from FreeBSD ports was replaced by devel/pkgconf. From /usr/ports/UPDATING:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





kpa said:


> The scripts tries to detect  nss using pkg-config but the devel/pkg-config port is long gone from FreeBSD ports was replaced by devel/pkgconf. From /usr/ports/UPDATING:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hey thanks for that - it got me one step closer. Now I just have to figure out this error:


```
checking for LIBQB... configure: error: Package requirements (libqb) were not met:
Package libqb was not found in the pkg-config search path.
```

Missing library obviously. I'll dig around unless someone has some ideas.


----------

